
Show HN: Visualise Your Website (D3.js) - zenincognito
https://www.weboptimizers.com.au/website-node-visualizer/
======
sammatilda
Perhaps better to have a live visualiser or atleast an example of a live
visualisation for your own site.

Looks great and I can break it down into subnodes. Here is a list of things I
would like to see further

\- Ability to see media files

\- A count on all asset types to understand the size

\- The rendering is user side so it really freezes at over 20,000 links.

~~~
zenincognito
Thanks. I am looking into adding a count of all asset types.

If you have a site over 20K links, your browser will take a while to parse it.
With a few tests conducted, it seems that it is entirely dependent upon your
browser and computing power to parse the csv.

------
Joelgoodman
How can you list all external links from the homepage link ?

Seems to me that the purpose of the tool would be to rearchitect your site to
ensure that enough pagerank passes to internal pages. Pretty cool use of d3

~~~
zenincognito
You can click the individual nodes to see all associated links with that link.

